# Buon Compleanno Alfry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Elisa68

Gli anni passano ma tu rimani un ragazzino!!!! (È un complimento, è un complimento!)





*Tantissimi auguri, Alfry!*​

Un regalino per te!


----------



## la reine victoria

Happy Birthday
Daddy Hippo!​ 

For you​ 
with
all
my
very
best
wishes​ 
 * * * * * * ​ 






LRV​


----------



## Saoul

Tanti Auguri Alfry!

Mi hanno detto che sei di ottimo umore oggi.

E oltretutto un ottimo coreografo! 
EVERYBODY DO THE ALFRY DANCE

Shake in the muddy pool, everybody! YEAH!​


----------



## lsp

I only have time to say Have the _happiest_ of birthdays. I'm just glad not to have missed it completely! And luckily I won't need to worry about not having the perfect gift this year - you got it already!


----------



## Lancel0t

Happy Birthday Alfry!


----------



## winnie

Perché lui è un bravo ragazzo... (ad libitum)

Vivissimi auguri di buon compleanno!


----------



## Eugin

Felice Cumpleanno, amico mio!!!! 

Tantissimi Auguri per te nel tuo giorno!!!
Aspetto che sia un bellisimo giorno !!

Don´t want to arrive late to the celebration, so I am travelling with this present to you!  

*My best wishes, today and forever!*​


----------



## combustion

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
AUGURI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
comb....


----------



## ElaineG

Happy Birthday, Alfry!

For your birthday, I'd like to give you 12 hours of sleep and 2000 clean diapers!


----------



## Alfry

Grazie a tutti nuovamente ragazzi, non faccio che festeggiare  mi sa che ingrasserò con tutte le torte che sto mangiando 

Siete preziosissimi


----------



## moodywop

Con ritardo imperdonabile:

_Buon compleanno, neopapà!_

(no, vedi di non ingrassare...le mutande dell'avatar mi sembrano già strettine)


----------



## emma1968

Oibo', mi sono accorta solo oggi che alcuni giorni fa era il tuo compleanno.
Visto però che è ancora in zona calda mi unisco agli altri nell'augurarti  certo non un buon compleanno, perché è già passato, ma piuttosto un tranquillo  cammino (grida di bimbi permettendo) per arrivare all'altro.


----------



## danalto

e io me ne sono accorta ancora più tardi! IMPERDONABBBBBILE!
eppi berdei alf!


----------

